# Permits in Chatham County



## Dynamik1

I was dumbfounded when I tried to apply for a permit to purchase this morning - the documents the Chatham County Sherriff's Office gave me required a non-family member to attest to my "good moral character" in front of a Notary Public and then a 3 day waiting period applies. Is that true for all counties in NC? Also, the non-family member needs to be a Chatham County resident! I dont think I know anyone well enough in Chatham County to ask them to attest to my "good moral character"! 

I am from Michigan and we just go to the local PD, pay our $10 and get a permit to purchase. Then we register the gun with the county by taking it in for a safety review.

Guess I need to make some friends in Chatham County!! LOL!


----------



## blue d

If I remember correctly, in Guilford County I had to have a family member not living in the household and two others not related, but no notary.

It did take nearly the full 90 days and it had taken 5 weeks just to get in to see the sherriffs rep.

A friend in Randolph county walked into the Sherriffs office, filled out the paperwork and in a few weeks had his permit.

guess it depends on the county.


----------



## bruce333

> it depends on the county.


The purchase permit law only says you have to be of good moral character, and leaves it up to the Sheriff to decide how they are going to determine that.



> NCGS 14-404 -- Fully satisfied himself or herself by affidavits, oral evidence, or otherwise, as to the good moral character of the applicant.


We really need to get the whole purchase permit law repealed. With the current NICS check and concealed permit exception, the whole purchase permit system is really a useless process. I've never gotten a purchase permit, I just use my CHP.


----------



## Dynamik1

I called the Sherriff's Dept to clarify - it seems "non-family member" is interpreted as "blood relative" therefore in-laws count - I asked my father-in-law to "attest to my good moral character" and after he stopped laughing he quickly agreed and we are going to go find a Notary Public Friday morning.

I found a great deal on a Beretta 92FS Police Special from Bud's Gun Shop for $479 - no shipping/no sales tax!


----------



## tony pasley

In Haywood county you walk in show I.D. pay $5.00 wait a few minutes then walk out with it.


----------



## Todd

In Wake it was go to the Sheriff's office, fill out the form ad pay $5, go back in a week and pick up the permit. No hassles.


----------



## Dynamik1

Todd said:


> In Wake it was go to the Sheriff's office, fill out the form ad pay $5, go back in a week and pick up the permit. No hassles.


Todd, did you have to have the app signed by a non-family member and notarized to vouch for your "Good Morale Character"?


----------



## Todd

Dynamik1 said:


> Todd, did you have to have the app signed by a non-family member and notarized to vouch for your "Good Morale Character"?


Nope. Went to the office, filled out the app, called in a week to see if it was in, went back to the office to pick it up. No added signatures at all.


----------



## Black Metal

Living in Utah sure is nice, before I had my cfp I would just go to the gun shop, tell them what I wanted, wait 10 minutes for the bg check, pay and walk out the door with the gun in hand. The cfp makes it even easier and I don't have to pay for the bg check anymore :smt1099 most of the purchasing laws I hear about in other states seem ridiculous


----------



## bill5074

In Florida we have no such foolishness as a permit to purchase. If you have a CCW permit, walk in, pick out what you want, phone in background check, pay and go shootin.:smt1099


----------



## Todd

bill5074 said:


> In Florida we have no such foolishness as a permit to purchase. If you have a CCW permit, walk in, pick out what you want, phone in background check, pay and go shootin.:smt1099


Here if you have the CCW, it's the same thing. Walk in, show you permit, fill out a paper, leave with your gun. But not all people have or want the CCW, so there is also just the standard purchase permit.


----------



## bill5074

We are lucky in Florida and do not have to obtain such a permit. Just have to wait 3 days and clear the phone in background check when you pick it up if you don't have the CCW permit. Anymore that is one of the few good things about living here.


----------

